# Potassium Metabisulfite vs. Potasium Bisulfite



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 15, 2010)

Is there a difference when using these two products - Potassium Metabisulfite vs. Potasium Bisulfite?

Is one better to use for in the mus?, is one better for sanitation? can one be used for both?

I have both products - and want to make sure i use them properly.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 15, 2010)

According to wiki, potassium bisulphite is KHSO3, and potassium metabisulphite is K2S2O5. I'm not chemist but I'll guarantee that these are different chemicals. We are all used to using K-meta (ie potassium metabisulfite) as a wine additive and sanitizer. The very short wiki article says that potassium bisulfite is used as a sanitizer.

Personally I would use the K-meta for both uses and forget about the potassium bisulfite.

Steve


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes they are different!

Pot. Bisulfite is a cleaner. After cleaning everything with hot soapy water and a tad bit of bleach I'll rinse thououghly with water, then spray a mix of Pot. Bisulfite and water in my carboys then rinse.

Then I'll spray a mist of Pot. Meta. (also referred to as K Meta) in carboy. Potassium Meta is a powerful bacteria killer. It will burn your nose if you inhale too much.

You must be careful to add correct amounts to your wine.


----------

